# Card for Boston PD!!??WTF??!!



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

Anyone else out there miraculously get a card today? I am a non-vet and only scored a 95 and had given up all hope of ever getting on Boston PD, even moving out of the city just for a better shot. I was a Boston resident for several years before the '03 test and have since moved to a small north shore town last year. Does anyone know if I need to move back to the city to even be considered for employment, or does that only matter at the time of appointment/academy. ANY info about how Boston will look at the fact that I have since moved (although I am able to move back at the drop of a hat since I have no signed lease on my apartment)would be helpful. Although I am a seasoned Civil Circus disagreer and know the basic rules, Boston is a whole other ballgame and I am worried since I grew up on the south shore and not in the city, and 33% of the academy needs to be cadets (which I took the test for and never heard back), and the political machine is probably alive and well in the hiring process, that maybe my chances aren't so good, even though getting the card is the hardest part. I also have 2 years non civil service police experience and a Northeastern degree in CJ. My address and residency at the time of the last test were 100% legit, but I am worried about not living there now. Please help!!! I have other possible job offers out of state and don't want to miss out on Boston or delay other things for something that may not happen. Thanks.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken according to CS residency preference rules you need to have uninterrupted residency from one year prior to the exam up to appointment. I hate to say it but I think you may be screwed, I'd call CS to be sure though.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

You're fine according to civil service rules. The same thing just happened to me, I received a card from the town that I grew up in and was a legit resident of at the time of the test. I have since moved out, but my residency is 100% legit, affirmed by the chief and civil service.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

:dito: Civil Service residency preference requires residency from 1 year before the test date, continuous to the date of the test. So if you moved out of Boston on Sunday April whatever it was, the day after the test, you're still all set.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Evidence, is that card from the exam just administered this year or from 2003? 
I agree with the other posts. You're all set for the appointment, but will have to move back once on the job. 
Good luck!


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

I received a card as well and am in the same boat.....I moved out of Boston as well figuring I never had a shot......


The cards are coming out from the list from the 2003 exam.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I got a card too a few weeks ago and already went in and signed the list. I got a 97 on the 2003 exam... if you don't get an application packet and go immediately upstairs for fingerprinting and whatnot, you are not getting on. The guy at the sign-in desk has a paper with a list of names on it and a column that reads "hired" (under "hired" are either the words "yes" or "no"... if you don't have a "yes" next to your name, you're outta luck).


----------



## 190190190 (Jun 2, 2004)

I Got a card (95) and went in and signed. DUNNEGON I didn't get a chance to look at the sign in page just signed where my name was, but how could they have a hired yes or not beside a name if they have not completed a background check yet. I was given the b/g packet and told to have it back by the 5th. Do I have a chance?


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon";p="67857 said:


> I got a 97 on the 2003 exam... if you don't get an application packet and go immediately upstairs for fingerprinting and whatnot, you are not getting on.


Well, I go t a 94.....Gues that answers my question......Guess I won't be getting on this time.....

Does anybody else think it seems funny that they are sending out all these cards just before the new list comes out?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

190190190";p="67877 said:


> how could they have a hired yes or not beside a name if they have not completed a background check yet. I was given the b/g packet and told to have it back by the 5th. Do I have a chance?


The guy said, "Hang on, let me see if you are on 'the list' to go upstairs... Nope, you're not on the list! You're all set!" That's where I saw the predetermined "hireds."

95, huh... interesting. If you got a packet, I would say probably, yeah.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow, on the Boston list the top 85 spots are taken up by DVETS, VETS, and a few 534 and 402 Civilians. Bear in mind that is not taking into account ties etc. (ex. 3 DVET scored 99's and are *all* ranked #34). How many cards did they send out to get down to civilians with scores of 97's and 95's? It has to be at least 400-500.

I heard that they wanted to send 1 more class from the 2003 exam into the Academy in September or October before the new (2005) list comes out. But usually the classes are like 40-50 recruits. If you follow the Civil Circus method of 2n + 1 for a list, the numbers just don't seem to add up?

Not to start rumors or anything BUT, I have heard from a few people that Boston PD already has the socres and rankings from the 2005 list.(which makes sense seeing as it's all computerized) Also, they are anticipating putting on several classes in the next few years. This is due to the Department being understaffed currently and the anticpated retirement of several hundered officers in the near future. However, it may appear that only 500 or so Boston residents actually PASSED the 2005 exam. (Which kind of makes sense, seeing that those under 21 couldn't take the test and those on active duty etc. aren't in the mix this time, thus lessening the numbers) So, if you scored well enough, the next 6-12 months should be looking good for Boston.

Again, I take this information with a grain of salt and it could be complete BS. I have Boston Residency for the 2005 test and am looking forward to getting my scores. If anyone else has any info that goeas along with what I said or info that completely shuts me up, please chime in.


----------



## 190190190 (Jun 2, 2004)

SOXROCK I Know very little about the process. I got a card (95, civilian, resident) and was given the Background Invest Packet when I went in to sign. If they sent out 400-500 cards are they really gonna do that many b/g invests to put on 20? The card I got said they were hiring 23. Any info would be helpful


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

Thank you everyone for the responses, they def. helped. When I received my background package yesterday, the gentleman told me they will be hiring 45 before the next exam list comes out, and 80 people from my cert list have signed the list, but there will also be another 100 from the previous cert. list going for those spots as well. I did not get fingerprinted, prob. because BPD already has my fingerprints from a previous drug arrest, (JK). He asked me if I had a Class A LTC out of Boston and I do so he did not send me to get fingerprinted probably because that means my fingerprints are on file. For anyone who hasn't started the background package yet, running around the city on a holiday weekend trying to find old neighbors and notaries for the reference forms SUCKS!!!! But it is obviously worth it.....hopefully.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Any idea on how many officers BPD will hire off the new list coming out in the fall?


----------



## 190190190 (Jun 2, 2004)

The Card I got in the mail said I had to Go to BPD HQ to sign before July 8. When I went in they gave me the B/g packet and said it was due on the 5th. What if you don't go in til the 5,6,7, or 8th?


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

RIU( Recruit investigation unit) is very thorough. They will give you 48 hrs to get 3 personal references(notarized) 3 employer recommendations,and 3 neighbor refs. Also they wanna see your tax forms,mv excise, dd214, license, selective service no., plus they will do a home visit. If you have any problems with residency- you WILL NOT be hired,period. So if you lived outside of the city for any period of time from one year before the test till now you can forget about it. IA also audits the background checks so things dont slip by.

Also they are only gonna start the process for the amount of people they intend to hire, so as they eliminate people others will be brought in. No one is "hired" when they go in and sign the list....I dont care who you are.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

billj";p="68057 said:


> No one is "hired" when they go in and sign the list....I dont care who you are.


My card said to go in and sign the list before June 22. I went in on the 16th. I did NOT receive an application/background packet while I was there. And again, I saw a list of names that had a column that said "hired" and next to each name was either a yes or a no... there was a "no" next to my name. That was the list the gentleman went by to see whether or not I was to "go upstairs." I don't know what the deal was with that list, I am only relaying what my experience was when I went in to sign... I don't care who you are. :?


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="68101 said:


> billj";p="68057 said:
> 
> 
> > No one is "hired" when they go in and sign the list....I dont care who you are.
> ...


Well i dont know whats going on with that, when i went in i checked off the "yes" when they told me too...you will see forms like this over and over again, at every event they have, so just dont think its some sign that you are not getting on. You just might be outside the number of people to begin, but believe me the will get rid of a ton of people, at least 2 for every spot. I dont care who you are


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm sure that "hired" means whether or not they have been hired by another department civil service yet. Keep in mind, things do slip by and someone who lives in Boston and took a CS position in some easy place to get on CS like P-Town could have accidentally got a card and would already have been "hired" by someone else and no longer eligible for the Boston position, thus would not go "upstairs."


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

That's a good point, evidence. I am a Boston resident and I have not been hired by any other CS department. 

What I wanna know is, why did I get a 97, no application packet, and people on here who are claiming to have gotten 95s did get them?


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

I'd check with BPD HR on that one Dungeon. Or call the RIU. Anyone get any calls from their background investigatior yet. I'm kinda left in the dark here with mine going on vacation. The only thing that I know of in the process now is the psych on the 22nd. Has anyone's references been called yet?


----------

